# new member



## drewmitz (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello to all

    I am drew a 32 year old colombian greek male from nyc. I spent the past 7 years in the the US Army as a scout. I did 4 tours and when i got back from the military i just blew up( food is so so good) now i am back in the gym and thinking of doing a cycle. I did one a long long time ago. I just dont know whats good or bunk. i got some axio and now gonna buy BIOGEN. im just looking for some insight.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*drewmitz* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## big60235 (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

